# Thirty Two Lashed loosening issues?



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Clara Swanson said:


> Just bought the Thirty Two Lashed double boa boots! They're great, fit perfectly, are comfortable... but I'm having issues with the lacing! The bottom laces come loose on their own when they're strapped into my binding for about 15 minutes. I'm definitely closing them all the way and tightening them enough, so I don't know what's causing this. Does anyone know what could be causing this? Thanks!


How often are they lossening? One thing most people don't realize is that with Boas specifically you will almost guaranteed need to re-tighten once or twice but it should be quick and easy. This is because as you flex and move around in the boot things will move and the laces move a little and everything settles in place, then you retighten and it should be good. 

For minimal loosening, when you put them on originally for the day really REALLY flex them after fully tightening. Push your shin in to the boot with your foot firmly on the ground, do this a number of times. Move your foot around a bunch and you'll notice slop developing. Then tighten down now that the boot is flexed out and it should stay tighter while you're actually riding. It's highly unlikely the cable itself is slipping with their design, but if that were it you'd need a new set of coilers. Again though it's almost DEFINITELY just from your boot moving around and should goo away after getting all the slop worked out.


----------

